# ماذا تعرف عن iso 14001



## احمد ابو جلال (21 فبراير 2009)

تعتبر علوم البيئة من العلوم المكملة لعمل رجل السلامة
وإلمامه ببعض المعلومات عنها مفيد له في عمله وارجو من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة المشاركة بخبراتهم وتجاربهم العملية والتطبيقية في مجال الادارة البيئية وان يثبت هذا الموضوع بالمنتدي ليكون احد اركان 
HSEMS
وسوف ابدا بهذا الملف
http://www.4shared.com/file/88107537/54f93830/ISO_14001_awareness.html


----------



## جمانه أحمد (21 فبراير 2009)

والله يا أخ أحمد انك عضو فعلا تستحق كل تقدير لانك تبدأ بالموضوع وتفتح مواضيع غايه في الاهميه والاهم من ذلك انك تعطي كل ذي حق حقه وتتكرم علينا بالطلب من الساده الخبراء الذين ينعم بهم هذا الموقع الفخم ليفضلوا بإنارة طريقنا بالمعلومات القيمة التي يمتلكونها ولا يبخلوا بها علينا 
فجزاك الله واياهم عنا كل خير على العلم والنفع الذي نستفيد به منكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
وأخص بالذكر السيد/ غسان والسيد /اسامه وباقي الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 فبراير 2009)

*Iso 14001*

*محاضرة حول الموضوع نفسه للأستاذ جمال بشير أوهيبة
محاضر بالمعهد العالي للصناعة​​/ مصرات​
*


----------



## اسامةعباس (22 فبراير 2009)

*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]مرفق للسادة الزملاء أعضاء المنتدى ملفات قيمة جدا لشرح المواصفة ISO 14001 باللغة العربية[/FONT][/FONT]*​

[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ندوة[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
[/FONT]​*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]دور التشريعات والقوانين [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]في حماية البيئة العربية[/FONT]*[/FONT]


مقدمة في نظم الادارة البيئية​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][/FONT]


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 مارس 2009)

thank you very much for the good documentation


----------



## محمد وثائق (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 00 جزاكم الله خيرا
اريد منكم تحليل مخاطر للبيئة iso 14001


----------



## وائل زمزمي (17 مايو 2009)

للأسف لن أستطيع المشاركة بمثل مشاركاتكم القيمة 
لكني أمتلك تجربة 
وهي ادارة لمجموعة من الشباب باسم 

شباب البيئة والمجتمع 

فنحن عبارة عن متطوعين في خدمة البيئة وتقديم حلول أفضل للمجتمع 

وقد خلصنا بمجموعة مشاريع نفذناها مع عدة جهات تخدم المجتمع 
من اهمها مشاركاتنا مع 

جمعية البيئة السعودية 

وفعالياتها البيئية المختلفة 

كيوم الأرض العالمي 
:12:


----------



## almasry (19 مايو 2009)

:19:almasry:19:

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة .

:12:​


----------



## mohamed hassan abo (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على فتح باب الكلام فى هذا الموضوع حيث انة غاية فى الاهمية


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## book123 (22 أبريل 2010)

اشكركم على مجهوداتكم الكريمة فى تقديم هذه المواصفات


----------



## agharieb (22 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------

